# NAS Oceana Airshow 2010



## ccheese (Aug 11, 2010)

Just got a brocure in the mail for an Air Show at NAS Oceana, Va. on Sept. 17, 18 and 19, 2010. The performers are scheduled to be The US Navy "Blue Angles", "The Four Horsemen" and others.

More Info Here: Home :: Oceana Air Show

Right this minute I am planning on going on Saturday the 18th, but can go on the 19th too. 

ADMISSION AND PARKING IS FREE !!!!

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 11, 2010)

Would love to go but its a bit much with school and all..


----------



## ccheese (Aug 13, 2010)

If anyone is coming this way for the NAS Oceana Airshow, PM me and I'll give you my phone number. If you're bringing
your lady....... me mine and you yours can go out for dinner, or something.

Charles


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 13, 2010)

I've always wanted to see that event. I'm around Richmond for work meetings the first part of September and then actually in Va Beach in the beginning of October...grrr! I doubt I'll be able to swing another trip that way in between.

Are there many static displays of older craft/warbirds at this show?
Derek


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 13, 2010)

I have seen that show quite a few times while I was growing up and miss it greatly but unless I fall into some funds I don't see me being able to make it. Please take pictures Charles. If it is anything like it use to be it will be spectacular.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 15, 2010)

I have heard the shows at Oceana are really great. Enjoy!


----------

